# JAPAN 2011 by quashlo: Nagasaki



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Tokyo I
Tokyo II
Tokyo III (Kamakura)
Osaka I (+Kyoto, +Kobe)
Osaka II (Kyoto)
Osaka III (+Nara)
Hiroshima
Fukuoka
*Nagasaki*
Kita-Kyushu + Shimonoseki
Nikko
Tokyo IV (Yokohama)
Tokyo V

Next up is Nagasaki, a quaint port city with a fantastic natural setting and a historically strong Chinese and Western influence.

Optional musical accompaniment:






==============
==============


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazing, Quashlo!!! :banana:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pictures, cool night shots!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, great photography! I want more!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Nagasaki


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread for Nagasaki, fantastic photos...kay:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Really enjoyed scrolling down this thread...great photos...love the night shots


----------

